# Error Code Reset



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm trying to help my Bro-in-law. He has an 09 arctic cat 400 trv. After a recent trip to River Run, we are getting the overheat warning flashing on the screen. The manual says to connect the diagnostic harness to the diagnostic plug. All fine and dandy but we cant find the plug! It is supposedly next to the fuse box like my mudpro. But it isnt. I tried running through the next steps without having it plugged in, I receive BELT at the bottom of the LCD screen. I can not get this thing reset. I am not sure what else to try. Any help/insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------

